# Wanting to travel Thailand for 6 months



## Kerriandwill11 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey we are a couple wanting to travel thailand for 6 months but we dont know how to go about it. any advice wud be gratfully appreicated  
Many thanks 
Kerri and will


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Your best bet is a double entry tourist visa available from your local Thai consulate. 

Enter Thailand with it ( good for 60 days), extendable for another 30 days while in Thailand . I believe the price for the extension is 1900 baht. At the end of 90 days do a visa run. Re-enter the country, you will get another 60 day stamp. Extend again and you have your 6 months.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

I would suggest going to the local Thai consulate/embassy and applying for a six month tourist visa, that way you are covered for the whole period.


----------



## macrobody (Apr 19, 2012)

Moolor said:


> Your best bet is a double entry tourist visa available from your local Thai consulate.
> 
> Enter Thailand with it ( good for 60 days), extendable for another 30 days while in Thailand . I believe the price for the extension is 1900 baht. At the end of 90 days do a visa run. Re-enter the country, you will get another 60 day stamp. Extend again and you have your 6 months.


Is there still a difference if you do a visa run over land or via air?


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

macrobody said:


> Is there still a difference if you do a visa run over land or via air?


No difference as you would already have you visa.


----------

